# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Best Hair Transplant Method For Short Hair | Dr. Glenn Charles, Boca Raton, Fl.

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through thebaldtruth.com
*
IAHRS Member, Dr. Glenn Charles of Boca Raton, Fl. Responds:
*
I like to keep my hair short. I buzz the back to a #2 guard and wanted to know if having a hair transplant would limit my ability to wear a short hair cut? Which method is better for this hairstyle the strip with a trichophytic closure or FUE?

----------

